# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  İdamlar Doğu Türkistanda Devam Ediyor

## ceydaaa

Kendi halkına karşı böylesine acımasız bir politika izleyen Çin'in baskısı, Doğu Türkistan söz konusu olduğunda çok daha serttir. Ülkenin dört bir yanında gerçekleştirilen idamlarda öldürülen Doğu Türkistan Müslümanlarının oranı oldukça yüksektir. Müslüman halkın, dinlerini özgürce yaşamak, dillerini konuşabilmek gibi temel hak ve özgürlüklerini savunmak için düzenledikleri herhangi bir girişim, şiddetle cezalandırılmaktadır.

Çin genelinde olduğu gibi Doğu Türkistan'da da idamlar devam etmekte, genelde hiçbir delili olmayan suçlamalarla, sadece şüpheye dayanılarak masum insanlar katledilmektedir. Çin'de mahkemeler demokratik ülkelerdeki gibi bağımsız olarak işlememekte, Çin Komünist Partisi'nin siyasi amaçları çerçevesinde hareket etmektedir. Bu nedenle de idama mahkum edilen kişilerin davaları çok hızlı görülmekte, insanlara kendilerini savunmak için yeterli süre ve imkan tanınmamaktadır. Hızla alınan idam kararı, çoğu zaman kişinin ailesinin haberdar edilmesine bile vakit tanınmadan infaz edilmektedir. Resmi rakamlara göre 1997-1999 arasında yalnız Doğu Türkistan'da 210 Müslüman idam edilmiştir, gerçek sayının ise bundan çok daha fazla olduğu tahmin edilmektedir.32 Her ay mutlaka idamlar gerçekleştirilmekte, Mao'nun "belirli bir kotaya göre öldürme" yöntemi titizlikle uygulanmaktadır.

Komünist yönetimin, Müslüman varlığını sindirebilmek için başvurduğu yöntemlerden biri de toplu tutuklamalar ve göz altında yapılan işkencelerdir. Tutuklanan Müslümanların büyük kısmı çalışma kamplarında ağır hapis cezalarına çarptırılmaktadır. Ancak tutuklananlardan daha sonra çoğunlukla haber alınamamaktadır. Aileleri bu kişilerin nerede tutulduklarından veya hala yaşayıp yaşamadıklarından bile haberdar değildir.

Çin hapishaneleri ve çalışma kampları işkencenin yoğun olarak kullanıldığı yerlerdir. Çeşitli uluslararası örgütler de Çin'deki sistemli işkenceye dikkat çekmekte ve yayınladıkları raporlarla Çin hükümetini uyarmaktadırlar. Bu raporlardan birisi de Uluslararası Af Örgütü'nün 1999 yılında yayınladığı ve Doğu Türkistan'daki insan hakları ihlallerini konu alan 34 sayfalık raporudur. Bu raporda yer alan pek çok olaydan biri de Doğu Türkistan'da tutuklu bulunan 17 yaşında bir gencin yakınlarının hapishanelerdeki koşullarla ilgili anlattıklarıdır:

Hapishane o kadar kalabalıktı ki, tutukluklar küçük bir hücrede 5-6 kişi tutuluyorlardı. Hücrenin küçüklüğü geceleri uyumalarına engel oluyor, ancak nöbetleşerek uyuyabiliyorlardı. Polisler hücreleri her dolaştıklarında tutukluları dövüyorlardı. Sorgulama için seçilen tutuklular, dayak yedikleri, dövüldükleri, bedenlerine elektrik şok verildiği özel bir sorgu odasına götürülüyorlardı. Sorgu odasında duvara monte edilmiş bir ray vardı. Bazı tutuklular tek ayaklarından veya tek ellerinden buraya kelepçelenerek asılıyor ve bu pozisyonda 24 saat bekletiliyorlardı. Kelepçeleri çözüldüğünde ayakta bile duramaz halde oluyorlardı. Bazılarının kerpetenle tırnakları çekiliyor, bazılarının ise tırnaklarının altına elektrik veriliyordu.

----------

